
Bacteria from Earth can survive in space and could endure the trip to Mars - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/26/world/earth-mars-bacteria-space-scn/index.html
======
bookofjoe
>DNA Damage and Survival Time Course of Deinococcal Cell Pellets During 3
Years of Exposure to Outer Space

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.0205...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fmicb.2020.02050/full)

